# Ebay LED strips for brake, running and turn signals?



## Busbey (Aug 25, 2011)

is this legal? do the brake lights need to be of certain sizes or anything? i used to have an offroad jeep and didnt want to have bulky lights hanging out to get broken off. so i installed some of these type LED strip lights. worked GREAT! watreproof too! and trust me, they are plenty bright. 

im getting a new trailer and want to rig up something other than the big 4" square or circle lights. maybe just look a little more slick too. would these be legal and do you think they would work? how would i wire them up? i see they come with the red and black like all other lights but what about for turning? could i just go buy a plug/adapter for the light socket on the truck and wire these up myself with some 10gauge wire or something?


----------



## Truckmechanic (Aug 25, 2011)

I think that it could work and would look really neat.

As fo rbeing legal it would depend upon your state laws. You may have to go to your DMV office or Local Police station to find out.


----------



## Busbey (Aug 25, 2011)

for how many boats there are and the short distance i would travel, i am willing to take the chance. i may end up putting 2x 6 or 8 inch strips to make them larger looking but still extremely low profile.

still need help with the wiring though. maybe someone could do something with this.....

4x red strips in back for brake/turn/running. 2 on each side. 
2x white strips in back for reverse. 1 on each side.
2x yellow strips on either side on middle of trailer for turn. 1 on each side. 
possibly 2x yellow for turning in rear. 1 on each side. 

all strips would be red and white wires coming out. how would i wire this up to a plug to the truck to get the turning, braking, reverse and running lights to work properly???


----------



## Busbey (Aug 25, 2011)

just found this but it doesnt have reverse. i would like to add that


----------



## optaylor823 (Sep 4, 2011)

Those could only be used for brake or turn, but not both. The turn signal is one wire and the brake is another wire plus you have a ground lead. For a light to be used for turn and brake you need 3 wires. Ebay does have some lights that I mounted on my bunk board supports that work nicely. They look similar to these.https://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2-LED-15-Slimline-Trailer-Stop-Turn-Tail-Lights-Red-/370515874718?pt=Motors_RV_Trailer_Camper_Parts_Accessories&hash=item564477939e


----------



## crazymanme2 (Sep 4, 2011)

How are you going to make the brakes lights brighter than the tail lights #-o


----------



## GTS225 (Sep 5, 2011)

In Iowa, there's no mention of physical size of the light assembly. The regs say it has to be able to be seen from a certain distance, even in daylight.

As for the question posed of making the brake light brighter then the tail light, I suggest this; <(O) left turn, brake and tail, where the turn is obvious, the brake is the parentheses, and the tail is the circle. Do the mirror for the right side.

Roger


----------



## Busbey (Sep 6, 2011)

i might as well just say screw it and get a $30 setup thats waterproof and be done with it. its going to cost me way more than that to go LED.


----------



## rusty.hook (Nov 8, 2011)

I kept replacing my lights, so I fixed the problem and now I can see my trailer when backing up real good now even in the dark. I bought the the two brackets and PVC pipe and added the lights on top.
I have seen on this forum that several guys have made their own from a ladder extension kit from Harbor Freight I believe, PVC pipe and some form of lights. Cut the extension in half for use on both sides.
See pics below.


----------



## Busbey (Nov 8, 2011)

those look great and a nice way for people to see that you have a trailer. but aren't they also needed on the bottom, under the boat across the back of the trailer?


----------



## rusty.hook (Nov 8, 2011)

In Texas the only lights required are right and left brake and tail lights, and a license plate light on any vehicle/trailer, land or water. If you want to add any lights, that is your right to do so, but may be more of a problem later on. You don't state where your located, but I am on the Gulf Coast and saltwater is a major problem down here. You never see any lights on the bottom/back of a saltwater trailer here, just way too many problems. People here want their lights out of the water because we fish year round, and hot bulbs in the winter time can pop and short out when the hot trailer lights hits the cold water. If your in fresh water you will probably be ok. 
Good luck to ya, jus sayin.


----------



## Busbey (Nov 8, 2011)

i hear ya bud.. im in florida and only fish fresh water. the day we have to worry about the "cold water popping hot bulbs" is the day hell/florida freezes over! hahah


----------

